# Anyone know what happened to indigosmoke?



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Has anyone heard from or have contact info for John? The guy just disappeared and hasn't logged on in the past 6 weeks. If I remember correctly there they were moving or something recently. I just hope that his absence has been voluntary and nothing serious has happened.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I was wondering the exact same thing about John (indigosmoke). He did move and I knew that it kept him pretty busy for a while, but he had been back since that time. I hope all's well and that he'll be chiming in his words of wisdom again soon.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

If anybody knows an address for him (surely), why not send him something old fashioned, like a telegram...uh, never mind! Who knew telegrams were that expensive!! 

Anyhow, if his new address is known from a trade, maybe a simple letter would clear up the mystery in a matter of days. Or even if there is a forwarding address if anyone knows his old one.


I have missed his posts.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I just sent him an email - the address is from a trade we did. Hopefully all is well with him and he will drop by again.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I had been thinking the same thing a while back and had checked his last login. He always is the voice of reason in the pipe forum. We need him back. I need to check youtube he made videos also.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> I just sent him an email - the address is from a trade we did. Hopefully all is well with him and he will drop by again.


Let us know, I have his new address and will drop him a card if you don't hear back from him.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

I was wondering the same. I sent him a little package a couple of weeks ago and never heard anything about it. I think the collective Puff consciousness is starting to get a little worried. He's one of the best.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Aye that, there's a voice that has been missing lately. Hopefully he's just 'tween internet connections and will return shortly.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm sure he will be back shortly, probley between the move, living out of boxes, and trying to get your computer and internet connection up can be a pain in the butt.
that he's gone off to Ireland to have his own custom Peterson pipe made for him 
troy


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I just thought he had been swallowed up by the cigar side since I knew he had been experimenting with cigars lately.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

maybe he got drafted.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

pretty sure Dave gone off to the cigar side more then john would, but who knows hehehehe
troy


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

laloin said:


> pretty sure Dave gone off to the cigar side more then john would, but who knows hehehehe
> troy


Hey! Don't make me come over there! I'm still on the pipe side. I just see that everyone else answers questions well and I've been crazy busy with work. I did, however, have a dream about Anejo Sharks the other night.

As for John, I emailed him last week and haven't heard anything back yet. I too am a little concerned.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I had an email go unanswered, which was about a month ago. Hope he is just on a vacation of some sort, similar to what happened when he won the pipe lotto sometime last year and was MIA for a bit.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Jack Straw said:


> I had an email go unanswered, which was about a month ago. Hope he is just on a vacation of some sort, similar to what happened when he won the pipe lotto sometime last year and was MIA for a bit.


maybe he won the real lotto


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

CWL said:


> Let us know, I have his new address and will drop him a card if you don't hear back from him.


A postcard seems the very thing. If there is a problem, someone else could read it and maybe let us know what's what. A letter would likely go unopened if he was incommunicado in the hospital, say. (And I certainly hope that isn't the case.)


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

Let's hope all is well with him. Hopefully someone's able to answer the postcard


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 17, 2010)

Hope he's alright.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I just sent him a post card letting him know all his friends at Puff.com were worried about him. I'll update if I hear back from him.


----------



## tec_wiz (Jan 28, 2011)

CWL said:


> I just sent him a post card letting him know all his friends at Puff.com were worried about him. I'll update if I hear back from him.


Waiting for reply. Hope he's alright opcorn:


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Anything? 

If we don't hear from his soon, I think we'll have to go to Plan B. Dragging a vintage Peterson down the sidewalk and wait for him to jump out and grab it, and then we'll catch him with a net.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

maybe he ran off to Vegas and became a blackJack dealer. that would be my dream getaway.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

funbags said:


> maybe he ran off to Vegas and became a blackJack dealer. that would be my dream getaway.


 Running off with a Vegas show girl would be a hoot too! 

But seriously, I hope John is okay!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

John? John? Where are ya buddy?


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

It's been a week since I sent indigosmoke a card and still no word. I am officially worried at this point.

At this point, I suggest that those who have his contact info to try pinging him again to see if you get a response.

He is married, but I don't know his wife's name, if anyone knows this, can they please try and send her a card to see if she'll let us know if he's OK?


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone know his last name? Perhaps we're worrying far too much, though. Still, nerve-racking either way in this age of instant communicative gratification.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey CWL, did you send it to his old address in OK? Or do you have his new one?

While it is a little worrisome, we should try not to worry too much. There are things in life that are much higher priority than being online, perhaps he's just really busy right now & didn't leave a forwarding address.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah, I sent a card to his new address.

I know that things can get hectic for everyone, but John has always been good at responding to people if he gets contacted.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Count me as concerned. I never heard back on my email.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I've been gone myself for quite a while, I was not aware of this development! Not a single person has had contact with him still?


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

No word AFAIK.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Does anyone have indigosmokes phone number?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wish I did.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Well I scoured the interwebz and found nothing negative (his name is kind of common) so I honestly am perplexed. All his other sites also seem to be the same so this is not looking good.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I haven't been on for a couple of weeks either. Come on John!


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

John has 69 in his trader feedback and no one has an address or phone number for him????

I enjoyed his posts and hope he is OK.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

WyoBob said:


> John has 69 in his trader feedback and no one has an address or phone number for him????
> 
> I enjoyed his posts and hope he is OK.


We have his address, but nobody is going to put-up his personal info in the public forum area for his privacy. Privately, many people have been trying to contact him with no response, that is why we are worried for him.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

CWL said:


> We have his address, but nobody is going to put-up his personal info in the public forum area for his privacy. Privately, many people have been trying to contact him with no response, that is why we are worried for him.


Sorry, I'm out of the loop (or loopy). I blame it on the pain killers:loco:

Need to read threads better.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

I think it is safe to assume the worst at this point.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

As long as he's safe & sound, I'd be happy to find out that his wife made him quit and all he can use is chewing-gum.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ChronoB said:


> I think it is safe to assume the worst at this point.


I'll give it one last shot with a return receipt letter containing a self-addressed, stamped postcard. Maybe somebody would be kind enough to jot down what happened to him and drop it in the mail. Even if there's no answer, at least we'll know somebody was there to sign for it.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, the only things I can think of that would make a man drop off the grid like that are divorce, long hospitalization, death or he quit smoking and is avoiding temptation. I hope it is the last as, while sad, it is the least tragic.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Nachman said:


> Well, the only things I can think of that would make a man drop off the grid like that are divorce, long hospitalization, death or he quit smoking and is avoiding temptation. I hope it is the last as, while sad, it is the least tragic.


Yeah, either he is gone, incapacitated, or doesn't want to be found.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Nachman said:


> Well, the only things I can think of that would make a man drop off the grid like that are divorce, long hospitalization, death or he quit smoking and is avoiding temptation. I hope it is the last as, while sad, it is the least tragic.


A few more...kidnapped by the Russian mafia, incarceration in a women's prison, and alien abduction.

Kidding aside, I do hope it's simply a matter of having more important things in life to take care of.

Would be nice to know that he's alright and I'll say a prayer that he's doing well.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

You know no matter what happens with this, there was absolutely amazing thing. It is the care and worry that members here on this forum have for one another. The fact that people actually care what happened to him on this forum considering the day and age we live in. Where it seems like most people in this world don't even care about their neighbors let alone people they have never met. I for one am again impressed by the caliber of people on this board. I hope everything is ok and he turns up in good health and good spirits. If I could I would RG everyone in this thread!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I'll give it one last shot with a return receipt letter...


I've decided not to do this. An extremely busy day and weekend ahead, so if anybody else thought it was a good idea, have at it. I also considered Nick's thought that maybe he doesn't want to be found.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, let's all hope that there is a non-tragic reason for his absence.

Every time I think of indigosmoke, I think of the hilarious and very clever video he made and put on you tube: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ems-online-retailers-real-time-inventory.html I love his sense of humor.

I watch it (along with the Tim Conway/Harvey Korman dentist video: ‪Carol Burnett Show - Dentist Sketch‬‏ - YouTube ) whenever I'm down in the dumps.

Thanks, John, wherever you are for your contributions to the forum and for making me laugh.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well....I have to say I am touched and feel just terrible about all of this. Everything is fine. 

I had a last minute chance to spend some time at a friend's cabin next to Silver Gate right next to Yellowstone Park. Well, one thing led to another and I ended up staying there for an extended period of time. Unfortunately, I was out of touch with my pipe smoking related email and the Internet and didn't get your snail mail until I picked up my mail today.

I'm really touched by all of the concern expressed in your emails, letters and this thread. I apologize for any concern I've caused. Looks like I missed SG 50g tins making their bi-annual appearance on these shores while I was away so that is some punishment at least.

BTW - I received a nice little bomb in the mail while I was away. I'll be posting a thread on that shortly.

It's good to be back, fellows.


----------



## brotherwilliam3 (May 17, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Well....I have to say I am touched and feel just terrible about all of this. Everything is fine.
> 
> I had a last minute chance to spend some time at a friend's cabin next to Silver Gate right next to Yellowstone Park. Well, one thing led to another and I ended up staying there for an extended period of time. Unfortunately, I was out of touch with my pipe smoking related email and the Internet and didn't get your snail mail until I picked up my mail today.
> 
> ...


I don't know you indigosmoke, and Im pretty new on the boards. But seeing the Puff community's care and concern over your absence, surely speaks of how much of an asset and great person you are. I am glad you are safe, Hope you enjoyed Yellowstone, and look forward to your future insight on these boards!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Well....I have to say I am touched and feel just terrible about all of this. Everything is fine.
> 
> I had a last minute chance to spend some time at a friend's cabin next to Silver Gate right next to Yellowstone Park. Well, one thing led to another and I ended up staying there for an extended period of time. Unfortunately, I was out of touch with my pipe smoking related email and the Internet and didn't get your snail mail until I picked up my mail today.
> 
> ...


It seems you now have the subject theme for another YouTube classic hitler rants video: "Hitler Can't Find Indigosmoke!"

"Fegelein abucted him! Fegelein! Fegelein!"


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> Well....I have to say I am touched and feel just terrible about all of this. Everything is fine.
> 
> I had a last minute chance to spend some time at a friend's cabin next to Silver Gate right next to Yellowstone Park.


Well, you're excused, then:biggrin:

Is Silver Gate the exclusive resort north, across the WY/MT border very close to Slough Creek? If so, did you fish the creek? My fishing buddy and I took his horses to the farthest campground north on the Slough and camped there for a few days and we ran into a guy who was staying there and was fishing nearby.

Welcome back. Glad the grizzlies didn't get you. We had a sow and two cubs come within 1/2 mile of our camp.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Who are you, and what have you done with the real indigosmoke, sir? This is clearly a conspiracy on behalf of the pod people who are doubtlessly scheming to replace Puff members one by one.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> It's good to be back, fellows.


Indeed! For all of us! :tu


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

WyoBob said:


> Well, you're excused, then:biggrin:


Not really. I figure we should get minimum wage, minimally, for filling up this thread. A half pound of IF each should even it up, though.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm glad you're back John, and in one piece, you had us worried!

Party on Dude!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Wow! You made my day John and sorry if we fussed over ya but you were missed. Just glad your back.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Glad to see your ok!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wooooooohooooooooo!!!!!

I shed a tear 

Glad everything is well with you and yours.

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, I never posted and I was always a little nervous to click on this thread the longer it went on. Now I'm very glad I did. Welcome back!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

This calls for a celebration, we should all smoke a bowl of Irish Flake tonight.

Glad to see ya back John!


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

brotherwilliam3 said:


> I don't know you indigosmoke, and Im pretty new on the boards. But seeing the Puff community's care and concern over your absence, surely speaks of how much of an asset and great person you are. I am glad you are safe, Hope you enjoyed Yellowstone, and look forward to your future insight on these boards!


My sentiments exactly. I have never known a forum that cares as much about the members.

Welcome back.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

welcome home John, great to see you back..


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Jeff10236 said:


> Wow, I never posted and I was always a little nervous to click on this thread the longer it went on. Now I'm very glad I did. Welcome back!


I know what you mean; I was afraid that if I posted on the thread they'd find him in some bear's stomach or something.

Of course, now that we know he's alright, I say we ban him for making us worry like that!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome back John. Glad to hear you are doing well!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

im glad i found this thread after it cleared up! ive been off puff as well, i would have suggested it was moving into the new house being weird.. when i moved into the place i am now, there was (and still no..) mailbox (i use a po box), and comcast decided that internet didnt have to be installed until nearly 3 months after i moved in, so i didnt really do anything online at all during that time, and had TONS of emails (i post on a lot of forums) when i came back "online" lol!

this was before i got a smartphone and could get email on that.. lol..

good to know youre ok!

I had a long time friend meet a tragic end (he lived far away from me, and we kept in touch through a forum and email) and a thread such as this ensued on a forum, and it was nearly a month before everyone figured out what happened.. his mother contacted the admins so she could log in and post what happened.. thats how much he was involved in that community.) ...where he was very popular and contributed in many ways.. and suddenly he disappeared from the forum. sadly, it didn't meet the same end as this one, and so i was very worried when i started reading through all the posts o.o i didn't want to see that happen again!


..now that you're all thoroughly depressed... hooray indigosmoke is back!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*He's backl*-Great to hear all is well and you have been relaxing a bit--Great to see you back!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome back! :banana:


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

I saw that this thread was now a two-pager and became incredibly nervous to open it up. Glad it was not what I was expecting!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Hey John welcome back. I'm glad that you got the chance to get away for a bit, and that we have all been worried over nothing. Did you read anything good?


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Glad to see you back John, twisting a dime in a fresh tin of IF now in your honor. Hope you enjoyed the silence, sometimes these days we are so connected that it's a rare treat to be able to turn everything off and get some quiet thinking done for a few days.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Bah, I was hoping for a bit more of an exciting end, not tragic, but exciting, maybe something involving Russian mafia and a skin of the teeth escape. I must admit, I'm a trifle disappointed. Don't get me wrong, glad you're doing well and all...


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> im glad i found this thread after it cleared up! ive been off puff as well,


Glad you made it back Zogg. I noticed your icon went awol for a bit there but when it reappeared I figured your stay at County was over.

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

MarkC said:


> I know what you mean; I was afraid that if I posted on the thread they'd find him in some bear's stomach or something.
> 
> Of course, now that we know he's alright, I say we ban him for making us worry like that!


Nah, not a ban. I think suitable punishment would be a week of smoking nothing but generic brand drug store aromatics in his pipes (the kind in the big 1lb plastic bags for something like $10/lb), and the only cigars he can smoke are Swisher Sweets or Phillies. Hmm, that would be too cruel, maybe a weekend of it


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

MarkC said:


> Of course, now that we know he's alright, I say we ban him for making us worry like that!


Naw, too easy. He should be forced to smoke Mixture 79 for a monthoke:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

WyoBob said:


> Naw, too easy. He should be forced to smoke Mixture 79 for a monthoke:


Wait a minute! Wait just a minute!! It was a heinous crime, true -- but a death sentence!? :shocked:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

John, I'm glad you're back and hopefully you had a relaxing time!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Not really. I figure we should get minimum wage, minimally, for filling up this thread. A half pound of IF each should even it up, though.


How's about a nice Peterson pipe...oh wait, never mind 



commonsenseman said:


> This calls for a celebration, we should all smoke a bowl of Irish Flake tonight.


Any reason's a good reason to smoke some IF!



horseshoe said:


> My sentiments exactly. I have never known a forum that cares as much about the members.


This is so true.



Commander Quan said:


> Hey John welcome back. I'm glad that you got the chance to get away for a bit, and that we have all been worried over nothing. Did you read anything good?


Had a chance to read some good non-fiction including "Can't By Me Love" by Jonathan Gould and "Walking on the Moon" by Chris Champion. Also had a chance to finish all of the Sherlock Holmes stories I hadn't read from the anthology that Mycroft sent me.



WyoBob said:


> Naw, too easy. He should be forced to smoke Mixture 79 for a monthoke:


Well, I'd glad do that penance if I had any Mixture 79 in stock. As I don't I'll just have to settle for IF and St. Bruno.

Seriously guys, thanks for all the "welcome backs" and concern you have shown. It's great to be back! It was definitely a nice experience to be "unconnected" for an extended period of time. Gives one time to think, read, write, paint, hike and of course, smoke. I hadn't gone this long without Internet access since like 1995!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

So, now that John's been found, anyone heard from D-Day or Ultramag lately?


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Does this mean we have to cancel the Memorial Service / Smoking Party we had planned? It sounded like a lot of fun, and he had to go ahead and blow it by showing back up, alive and all!! Gee, thanks a lot John! :wink:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

WWhermit said:


> Does this mean we have to cancel the Memorial Service / Smoking Party we had planned? It sounded like a lot of fun, and he had to go ahead and blow it by showing back up, alive and all!! Gee, thanks a lot John! :wink:
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


Really. Word was on the street that he had left his stash to Puff, in particular those Puffers who had replied to him on various threads. I was SO looking forward to my cut of the inheritance.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

MarkC said:


> So, now that John's been found, anyone heard from D-Day or Ultramag lately?


 Occaisionally see Ultramag but havne't seen D day in a while. Perhaps they'll show up and say hi.


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome back, John!


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Well, I'd glad do that penance if I had any Mixture 79 in stock.


Just because you are back from the dead you don't get to go around saying the name of "The Mixture Which Shall Not Be Named!"

I heard one guy said it out loud and his entire cellar instantly converted into "The Mixture Which Shall Not Be Named!"

Do you REALLY want to risk it?


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I still have a cob that needs to be burned in a furnace to get that ghost(demon?) out I would never give a man penance to smoke M79.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

He's alive!

Welcome back John.


----------

